# Bad wheel studs



## Mitsubishiown (May 14, 2012)

Alright guys I recently took my GTO to get the rear brake pads changed and rotors changed. While they were taking off the wheels they said a few of the lugs were seized on and ended up stripping out a few wheel studs. They said I had to replace some whole bearing thing I am not sure. Is there any place I can order individual studs for the front and rear? If so what size studs and all that please help!


----------



## Mitsubishiown (May 14, 2012)

Okay just bought the ARP rear wheel studs and they are much longer than the stock ones and I was searching through the forums and found out this is normal for the rears I am pretty sure. And the fronts are even longer than the rear ARP studs. My question is now, if I replace all of the front and back studs with arp and have regular wheels on it with opened end lugs it will work fine right? I mean there will just be a good portion of the stud on the outside of the wheel because they are so long. That won't cause them to corrode from the elements will it?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can cut them to fit.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I threaded on my stock lugs, cut the studs down a little, tapered the end a bit and then took the nut off to straighten any bad threads. I used black Gorilla closed end tuner lug nuts. I like the look of them over the cheap plastic caps.


----------



## Mitsubishiown (May 14, 2012)

Hmm alright but leaving them long won't cause any harm will it functionally? Going to leave them on incase one day I put drag wheels on.


----------



## 1320 GTO (Feb 5, 2012)

where did you find the black gorilla lug nuts? i hate the plastic caps too and have been looking for black lugnuts. i think yours looks good.


----------



## Mitsubishiown (May 14, 2012)

Not sure but I think I am just going to get open ended lug nuts and leave the rear studs for the arps the normal size I don't want to cut them up. Going to do some research on the material they are made out of and make sure they won't corrode.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

1320 GTO said:


> where did you find the black gorilla lug nuts? i hate the plastic caps too and have been looking for black lugnuts. i think yours looks good.


Any on line auto parts like Summit Racing or JEGS. 12mm x 1.5



Mitsubishiown said:


> Not sure but I think I am just going to get open ended lug nuts and leave the rear studs for the arps the normal size I don't want to cut them up. Going to do some research on the material they are made out of and make sure they won't corrode.


The rears will look pretty weird as they are long and you won't be able to put any kind of cap or even closed end on them. I cut mine but they're still longer than stock and I could put on any kind of wheel that would fit. The fronts are ridiculously long and you'd shred the tires of the car in the next lane. ARPs are a hardened steel so they could corrode I guess. I've had mine on for years but I don't drive that car in bad weather.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Get the ARP wheel studs (100-7717 for front, 100-7708 for the rear). You do not need to bother with cutting these. There are titantium (sp?) lug nuts out there on Ebay in any color and chrome that will look great and cover the stud. I got them to match up pretty close to my powder coated stock 18" wheels.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

SANDU002 said:


> Get the ARP wheel studs (100-7717 for front, 100-7708 for the rear). You do not need to bother with cutting these. There are titantium (sp?) lug nuts out there on Ebay in any color and chrome that will look great and cover the stud. I got them to match up pretty close to my powder coated stock 18" wheels.


In the back you probably could get by without cutting but not with the lugs I used. For the front those must be some deep lug nuts and stick out from the wheel. You have pics of said nuts?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Pics attached of lugnuts. Fronts are almost flush with lug nuts.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well I will say you got it to work. Can't say I like the look


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I think they definitely look better than the stock lug nuts and covers. They also come with their own adapter for removal which is important to me since I change to R-compounds for autox & road course events.


----------



## machoponcho (Mar 10, 2011)

anyone know if you can run a standard size stud like a 1/2 stud on a stock wheel?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No because the knurl that presses into the hubs are a different size. As a matter of fact the front and back wheels take two different size knurls.


----------

